# The Suns are the NBA's Best Driving Team



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Over 66.7% of the Atlanta Hawks' made baskets this season have been assisted. That's how Coach Budenholzer has chosen to overcome his lack of a superstar.

On the other side of the coin, Coach Hornacek's Suns have been equally successful this season (if not even more so) with no superstar by doing the opposite. The Suns lead the league in unassisted baskets (50.6%).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wouldn't have guessed the Suns to be the leader of this category.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Solo fastbreaks i wonder? Goran and bledsoe both love taking it coast to coast and drawing contact.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Maravilla said:


> Solo fastbreaks i wonder? Goran and bledsoe both love taking it coast to coast and drawing contact.


That's the bulk of it, I think. That and isolation drives in secondary break and late clock situations by those two guys.


----------

